# Northern Parula & Fledgling Owl



## Philnlucky (Mar 26, 2017)

Got the warbler near the creek and another shot of the baby great horned.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2017)

I`m glad it finally woke up. I saw Mama with him again when I went by this morning.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh yes!  Awesome!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 26, 2017)

Sweet shots


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 29, 2017)

Great captures!
Sharp!


----------



## Redbow (Apr 2, 2017)

The Owls are hooting again back in the National Forest behind our house, I guess its mating time once again..Nice shot of the baby Owl..


----------



## natureman (Apr 2, 2017)

Really nice shots.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Great detail!


----------

